# Avenger D600 or Matthews Baby Boom Which One & Why?



## deletemyaccount (Apr 5, 2017)

I've already decided on a Matthews Hollywood Baby Jr. Triple Riser Stand but I'm left in a quandary on picking the Avenger D600 boom or the Matthews Baby Boom. There's about $100 difference but I don't see any obvious benefit to the Matthews since both of them have a steel construction. The Avenger in fact has a hook for a counterweight yet the Matthews doesn't, mind you, that can be fixed with a clamp on counterweight.

I realize recommendations are naturally inclined towards users ownership, but I'd greatly appreciate if anyone can point out an obvious difference I've overlooked that might account for the $100.00 spread. I don't mind spending a little more for advantages. I buy correctly one.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 5, 2017)

I've used the Matthews not the Avenger... Matthews make great stuff, I especially like their apple boxes and scrims but this item and their stands are quite expensive. Same with Avenger. With an equal quality or often better... and usually much better price Kupo make great stands. I use two of these for roller stands and can't complain one bit. They are also only 94$

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840834-REG/Kupo_KG601612_Stell_Baby_Boom.html

If you haven't looked yet, I'd check out the junior roller from Kupo... unless you have very very high ceilings and a specific need for 14+ feet high work... you won't need a triple and the junior roller (8 feet) with a boom will go quite high. Both of my studios have 16 feet high ceilings and couldn't go any larger that the juniors with a boom. I'd also consider poles over stands at that point. The junior stand will save you an additional 100$ also.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/862398-REG/Kupo_ks300712_Junior_Roller_Stand_8_8.html


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for your help Pookie. Think I'm going for the Baby Boom since there seems to be something on Matthews site about coupling with other brands. I do appreciate your time.


----------

